# I can do UberEATS anywhere!



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had to transport a vehicle from Miami to New Jersey. I went on the Uber app to see my earnings and accidentally went online in Florida. To my surprise I got a ping right away for UberEATS. I took it and delivered the food. 
I left it running as I drove up the east coast. I got pinged in the rest of Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, Virginia, and Maryland. And I took a few of them. 
It was nice to break up the monotony of driving up I-95 by doing a few deliveries. And I made enough to fill the gas tank once.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Great...by why in the heck would you want to.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Turn on ubereats the whole way home and do an ubereats in every east coast state south of NJ, imagine all the extra pennies !!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

nickd8775 said:


> I had to transport a vehicle from Miami to New Jersey. I went on the Uber app to see my earnings and accidentally went online in Florida. To my surprise I got a ping right away for UberEATS. I took it and delivered the food.
> I left it running as I drove up the east coast. I got pinged in the rest of Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, Virginia, and Maryland. And I took a few of them.
> It was nice to break up the monotony of driving up I-95 by doing a few deliveries. And I made enough to fill the gas tank once.


I don't do UE, and probably never will.

But your story, is awesome! You are a Wild and Crazy Guy! 
You'll be a delivery master, they will hear and speak about the amazing UE delivery person, who makes it their mission in life to drive up and down the coast, delivering lazy peoples food to them.

You sir, are now A Legend!

* I am impressed, and my post was meant to have some tasteful humor, w/o bashing you or being rude to you.
I'm actually a little envious, just a little, but it's there.
But seriously, you could have called a few local news stations, etc. They eat this stuff up! Pun intended


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Wasn't doing it for the money, but I just wanted to have at least one delivery in every state just because I could. I wasn't using my own vehicle anyway.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I would have taken the free food and eat them along the way, beats $5 gas money.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You can also beg for change inside of gas station bathrooms too and it will probably be rate of return.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I wasn't using my own vehicle anyway.


Bonus points for unregistered, uninsured car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Great...by why in the heck would you want to.


.....because this is how Uber works best below the Black, Taxi, Select or XL level. You are heading that way, anyhow, so, you get a few dollars to put into your gasolene tank. This is what Original Poster did, except he did it on a scale more grand than that to which most of us would be used. Hmmmmmmm I might try this the next time that I go to Massachusetts. I will leave the thing OFF in New York City, as I have no desire to get caught in traffic or towed there. I might have to leave it OFF in Baltimore and Hartford, as well.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Amusing that Uber allows that. I guess you could deliver it on a bike or by foot. But just more games in their web of them.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

BikingBob said:


> I guess you could deliver it on a bike or by foot.


Some drivers actually sign up for bike accounts and use uninsured and unregistered cars and complain when they are deactivated for driving too fast.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Food doesn't care what car it rides in. Some delivery services don't even ask for vehicle information.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I live on Maui but am visiting oahu for the week. App says I can do deliveries but my car doesn't qualify to take passengers. I'm sure that's because I can't drive from island to island. Although the app does say I can take uber to maui ?? I figure I can do eats because I can use any form of transportation. Even a bycicle.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

cool info, it makes sense that only pasenger travel is regulated and not food but i never woulda thought it was possible to do eats in any state


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Food doesn't care what car it rides in.


Insurance companies care, the food doesn't. Delivery is a very regulated commercial industry.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

You know, that's an interesting way to help pay for a road trip (well, for gasoline maybe). I'll keep that in mind. Did you see different types boosts in other cities?


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> I had to transport a vehicle from Miami to New Jersey. I went on the Uber app to see my earnings and accidentally went online in Florida. To my surprise I got a ping right away for UberEATS. I took it and delivered the food.
> I left it running as I drove up the east coast. I got pinged in the rest of Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, Virginia, and Maryland. And I took a few of them.
> It was nice to break up the monotony of driving up I-95 by doing a few deliveries. And I made enough to fill the gas tank once.


How much gas did you burn by getting eats in the opposite direction from heading north


----------

